# My new Glock 23



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been a lurker here for a bit, while deciding on _MY_ first handgun purchase. (I grew up with handguns/rifles, but had always used my dad's firearms (or military issue) until now.

Well last week, after lots of research, reading, and trials, I purchased _MY_ first handgun. A new Glock 23. Got a great deal from a local gun store (military discount) Glock 23 w/ Trijicon night sights and 3 13 rd mags.

Unfortunately, I've yet to shoot it. Was planning on going to the range today, but the rains came in and ruined that.

This will be my primary carry (I'm getting CCW) and home defense weapon, though I may add a Glock 19 in the future as it should be a little more friendly to the wife. In the meantime, I might just get the 9mm conversion kit for the 23 so she can get some trigger time in as well...plus it will be cheaper at the range as far as ammo goes.

Anyway...just wanted to stop in and say hey! Look forward to talking with you all in the future.
Here's a couple pics of the new gun.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt038


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi There,

Nice weapon. I was going to get the G-23 but when I got to the gun store and tried it out the SA XD-40SC felt better in my hand so I got it instead. You can't go wrong with the G-23, XD's are also trustworthy guns.
Good luck with yours. I've only had mine for about a week and have fired 200 rounds through mine, 100 at a time on two days. I put the LaserMax on mine, what a toy.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

Hiram25 said:


> I was going to get the G-23 but when I got to the gun store and tried it out the SA XD-40SC felt better in my hand so I got it instead.


I was the exact opposite...I tried out a few different guns, including the XD, and I thought the Glock felt better...everyone is different.

Can't wait to put some holes in paper!!!


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new Glock 23 :smt023


----------

